# Dealing with debt collectors



## liger (21 May 2017)

Hi All,

I enrolled in a part time course with one of the leading college in Dublin. After starting the second semester I had a change in circumstances, personal and financial, I spoke with the course advisor who said that I had passed the date for withdrawal and would be liable for the full semester bill. I explained my situation, She said that the balance would stay on my account and would need to be cleared should I ever want to return to study there. Nothing about needing to pay or they would hunt me down and look for payment.

Over a year later I get an email from some debt collectors/solicitors firm saying that I need to pay up or be taken to court.  The balance is €1,600. I can't afford to pay that amount and I'm not fully in agreement with the fact that the college is now deciding to chase me for it. I've moved 3 times since I left so never got any post they claim to have posted, my email and phone number have remained the same but nobody contacted me on either. Very frustrating.

I don't want any judgements against my name that can affect my credit rating and I don't want to go through a long drawn out process of calls and emails and threats etc. If I  can get extra work over the next couple of months I might be abe to scrape together 600 - 800 and still cover my bills. But how is the best way to approach them? Should I just email them and say. Hey I can pay 600 as full and final payment and see what they say? I rang them but they hung up when I wouldn't give them my current address.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jim (21 May 2017)

Everyones circumstances chaage all the time but that shouldnt relieve of your responsibilities or obligations. Surely it is only fair and correct that they persue you for payment and that you honour the agreement (at some point) that you entered into with them.


----------



## dub_nerd (22 May 2017)

Let the college pursue you when you are able. Don't deal with any bottom-feeding debt collectors. Clearly they don't have your address. Don't give it to them under any circumstances, and make sure anyone who they could contact in relation to you knows not to do so. Given their intransigence I wouldn't bother replying to any more emails either.


----------



## Palerider (22 May 2017)

dub_nerd said:


> Let the college pursue you when you are able. Don't deal with any bottom-feeding debt collectors. Clearly they don't have your address. Don't give it to them under any circumstances, and make sure anyone who they could contact in relation to you knows not to do so. Given their intransigence I wouldn't bother replying to any more emails either.




Debt Collectors are necessary, bit harsh describing the sector as bottom-feeding, wouldn't it be great if everybody paid what they owed but they don't.


----------



## demoivre (22 May 2017)

Palerider said:


> Debt Collectors are necessary, bit harsh describing the sector as bottom-feeding, wouldn't it be great if everybody paid what they owed but they don't.



True, especially the banks.


----------



## TLO (22 May 2017)

Based on what the OP has said, the suggestion from this end would be to:

1) Ignore the debt collector.
2) Use online banking to pay €50 a month directly into the College's bank account, quoting your reference number, which is usually your student number.

Chances are that the College will leave you alone while you are doing this.  After 32 months (2 years, eight months) you will have settled your account in full.  In the unlikely event that they catch up with you in the mean-time and manage to server a court summons, go along to the court and let the judge know what happened, that you are paying €50 a month, and that there is no need for a judgement because you are in the middle of paying your debt in full.


----------



## Open air (22 May 2017)

TLO's advice is brilliant.Them debt collectors are just there to annoy you and make your life a misery,,,,i wouldnt lose sleep if you follow TLO's advice


----------



## Leo (24 May 2017)

See the Citizen's Information advice here, with links to more material on the subject. Keep detailed notes of all interactions.


----------

